# Don't know what's wrong with my chicken?! URGENT



## hollymcsam (May 24, 2015)

For the past week my chicken has been slowly deteriorating. She'd stopped eating, she doesn't lay and all she does is sleep. We thought she was egg bound so we bathed her and syringed her vent with oil to try and speed the process along but nothing is working. She's had a small bit of water but she isn't eating and we can't figure out what is wrong with her. Please help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two thoughts come to mind seeing the pic, Mareks or botulinum poisoning. 

If you have a TSC near by, pick up some nutri boost for chickens. Its got the nutrients she needs while she's not eating. 

She might have declined too far to pull back at this point but give it a shot. Most times I do.


----------

